# Lots of Great Patterns here



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

http://kraemeryarns.com/patterns/


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wow, thanks.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you, new site to me. Lots of great stuff.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I've used their yarns for my daughter Downton Abby hat and for a celtic cabled scarf.

Lovely to work with and my daughter loves her hat (she hasn't received the scarf yet).


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you, so beautiful and no need to register-a winning combination.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

sent twice by mistake, sorry.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Have bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

So many great ideas - so little time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Wonderful site....THANK!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks - I think I will take a trip out to the factory during my vacation in August.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Wonderful site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. Lots of good ideas here. I just posted a question about making the Marianna sweater into a tunic and, voila, I saw the watermelon and patriotic dress which is similar in design. Loved lots of other items too! :thumbup:


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow, thank you for sharing, more patterns to add to my list of must make.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

OK. Now I have about 20 more future projects on the someday list. Can't wait to start 2 of them. Perfect yarns in stash.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## janda (Mar 16, 2011)

shouldn't have looked at this - so many patterns I just have to knit!!!!! Thank you (I think)


----------



## 63034 (May 28, 2012)

Thank you. Found a couple of nice easy ones to knit for World Vision.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Site is great...


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Lot's of great patterns, thanks!


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

THANK YOU!


----------

